# Here's an interesting exercise...ask UBER rep to see your negative feedback



## Kaiser_S (Aug 23, 2014)

I asked my rep to see my negative feedback, but she was only able to find 5 star feedback. Yet, I received a deactivation threat.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I sent an email the other day asking for negative comments. She replied there were none and to keep up the good work. My overall is 4.82, down from 4.89 (725 trips) in just a couple of weeks. I've charged two cleaning fees, one of which I had kicked out the passengers. I was asking if trips with incident reports still count toward ratings or if they get removed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Like trying to ask a porcupine where the skunk is.


----------

